# Decision: I am doing it!



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Operation *obtain a longrange setup* has been approved! (by me :grin I wont even begin to have time to utilize this new hobby until January 1 2015. So I have time to shop/look around and not rush things. I am also pro used equipment if in good condition and value. I have a bunch of stuff to sell and already have $80.00 stashed away wahoo!!
So after researching for three days straight while sitting in the hospital makes it hard to wait. Lots of info and opinions. As with anything, research online reveals very conflicting info. I have also searched and read about every post related to the topic on this forum as well as many others. 
So once again, what is everyones opinions on a beginers set up, from caliber to paper targets? I have my own consenus, I just want to know what others think before we discuss what I have concluded.


Caliber
Rifle
Scope
Shooting aids ( bags, bipods, books, apps etc)
targets, teqniques

Cheddar


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Define "long range setup" a little for us, i.e hunting (big game, varmints) , target, 300 yds?, 1000 yds ?. Only rig? budget limit? ???


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Well I am new to this but ultimately would love to be able to hit targets consistently 1000yds and beyond. Target shooting and possible some varmints here and there. I cant ever see me hunting big game at these distances. Budget is hard to define really at this point. Lets say $1200-$1500 for the whole set up.

Cheddar


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Im in the same exact spot right now. My brain hurts with the amount of info I'm been pumping into it lol. Ive actually put together a spread sheet of 6 different calibers with the highest BC bullets I could find with all of the drop info from 300-1000 yards. Its helped to have all of it in one spot instead of bouncing around looking at different charts. If you want it, pm me your email and I will send it to ya when I get home.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> Operation *obtain a longrange setup* has been approved! (by me :grin I wont even begin to have time to utilize this new hobby until January 1 2015. So I have time to shop/look around and not rush things. I am also pro used equipment if in good condition and value. I have a bunch of stuff to sell and already have $80.00 stashed away wahoo!!
> So after researching for three days straight while sitting in the hospital makes it hard to wait. Lots of info and opinions. As with anything, research online reveals very conflicting info. I have also searched and read about every post related to the topic on this forum as well as many others.
> So once again, what is everyones opinions on a beginers set up, from caliber to paper targets? I have my own consenus, I just want to know what others think before we discuss what I have concluded.
> 
> ...


Based on your information, this is what I would do.
1. 6.5-284 (260 rem if you're recoil shy) Shoot the 140g bullets from Berger or Lapua
2. Savage Action with an aftermarket Criterion or Shilen Barrel with Choate Or B&C Medalist stock (all aluminum bedded action)
3. Nightforce 8-32 if you can afford it, Sightron SIII 8-32 is second choice, Vortex Viper is last resort
4. You have to have a solid bench, the fold out ones are more solid than the rotating tables, you can use Dog gone good bags for reduced recoil or a bipod and rear bag. Plenty of apps, but I end up using JBM ballistics online, it is the most accurate that I have found.
5. Old 36" saw blade is target of choice, spray paint it white or pink and you'll be able to see your hits. Need a good spotting scope and a buddy that know how to spot.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Toasty, do you have ball park figures of cost for each of these components new?

Cheddar


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

This is a wayyyy open ended question.

I am a 7 Mag guy. 

The longest kill confirmed was with a 338 lap though so you have some options. HOW you build and how MUCH you build it for opens up a lot of the questions. You want to spend more than that $80 right?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> Toasty, do you have ball park figures of cost for each of these components new?
> 
> Cheddar


Used savage action $250-300
New barrel $300
Choate stock $150
Nightforce $1500, Sightron SIII $800, Viper $500
Misc scope rail, rings, recoil lug $100

You're looking at a min of $1300 for the gun build unless you get some components used. Bench and bags/bipod will be another $200.

Good spotting scope $500-$1500 and a buddy that is a good spotter is priceless.

You can do it cheaper with a stock factory gun and a cheap scope, but you will not be as accurate. Everybody I know (myself included) that tried long range with factory equipment always ended up spending it on the aftermarket eventually. Save some money and do it right from the start. Just one guys opinion.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Lots of guns and lots of calibers and lots of scopes and lots of bullets and lots of ... Can reach 1000 yards. My suggestion is get a setup you like and are excited to shoot and shoot a lot. Then shoot some more. Do you reload? I would strongly suggest starting if not.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

mtnrunner260 said:


> Lots of guns and lots of calibers and lots of scopes and lots of bullets and lots of ... Can reach 1000 yards. My suggestion is get a setup you like and are excited to shoot and shoot a lot. Then shoot some more. Do you reload? I would strongly suggest starting if not.


I just started reloading. I currently have a savage axis 25-06, ruger M77 in 270win and a model 94 30.30. My plan is to practice and improve my skills as a shooter and re-loader with the equipment I have over the next 6-8 months while I save money and shop around for a more adequate set up.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

For comparison, here's the list for the build I am currently working on:

Savage 111 Action: $265
Criterion 6.5-284 Barrel: $300
Boyds Tacticool Stock: $183
NSS Recoil Lug: $27
NSS Barrel Nut: $28
EGW Scope Base: $40
Burris Signature Rings: $55
Vortex Viper HSLR Scope: $550
Go/No Go Guages: $60
Action Wrench: $65
Barrel Nut Wrench: $25

Total Cost (including necessary tools): $1598

I would also recommend taking a serious look at the 6.5 Creedmoor. I have two friends with them and have been very impressed with them. You can build it on a short action which opens up many more aftermarket stock options if you are building on a Savage action. There are not a lot of options for stocks for the Savage long action.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

There are plenty of great calibers that will be capable of long range shooting. I've been getting into it over the past year or more and have really enjoyed it. My Sendero in 7 Rem Mag has been a pleasure to shoot and it quite accurate. I toyed around with the idea of a few different rifles and here are my thoughts - again, just an opinion. 

Get a .308 and really learn to shoot well. Your practice with your current rifles will be a great aid down the road when you can get this rifle in the works. The .308 is super popular, easy on the shoulder, very easy to load for, brass is plentiful, and there is tons of load data available. The 168 Hornady Amax was outstanding in the .308 I owned.

I'd recommend buying a Savage 10 Precision Carbine in .308 - it's a sweet rig, has the accustock, and has the accutrigger. It also has a 1:10 twist, so you'd have no problem shooting bullets heavier than 168 gr. to really buck the wind downrange. Seriously, check the reviews on this rifle - you really wouldn't have to change a thing about it.


If that's not your style, if you can find a Remington SPS Tactical, you could go that route as well. I had one and it shot extremely well without changing a thing. Assuming they are back on shelves by then, you could pick one up for around $600. 

SPS Tactical in .308 - $600
BC Medalist Stock - $250-350 (Not totally necessary, but they are helpful)
Vortex HST 4-16x44 - $400 (On sale at sportsman's right now)
Timney Trigger (or other brand ) - $125

One last thing, I'd probably avoid putting a Nightforce or other super premium optic on your very first long range rig. They can always be acquired later should you decide that it's a hobby you really want to pursue further. My FIL put a Nightforce on his SPS Tact. 308 and hardly ever shoots anymore. It kills me knowing that such a nice setup is just sitting in a safe all day!


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

5:22 p.m............$120.00 8)


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Awesome info fellas. The .308 is one that gets high reviews, especially for the beginner. Years and years ago I remember watching a program on long range shooting from a military standpoint. Lots of reviews with lots of amazing calibers. At the end of the day it was the .308 as the standard and best overall choice. The reason....................barrel life! Weird huh


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Buy a rifle you can afford, and a scope you can't!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Savage 12LRP in 260 Rem. $1,000, comes with great everything, no need to change stock or anything.
Vortex Viper HST SFP $600
Bipod $40
No bench, just get a mat.
MOre than reading, get out and go shooting with some of the guys who do it. I think that you won't find a more common caliber than the 6.5's. You would be hard pressed to see much of anything else in the competitions. It is just the right size for BC and velocity. Good luck!


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

What is the life of a barrel? How many rounds can you expect to get out of a rifle?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Barrel life is dependent on how you take care of it. Shoot it until you can roast dogs on it and it wont last long. Let it cool between cycles and you can get 1500-2500 through a .260 if not more.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Put some serious thought into a first focal plane scope. I have been using one for .22 events lately and really like having the MRAD values true no matter what magnification I'm set on.
A good read:
http://nightforceoptics.com/wp_supe...rence-between-a-first-and-second-focal-plane/


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

WOW!! There are some nice stock rifles out there, but holy catfish you'd better have some deep pockets. -O,- Just looking on remington and savage's websites at target rifles etc. Yikes. Beautiful guns though.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

If this is the only forum and source of information you are using for your build, I would say you are wasting your money. Start here and watch this guys video's: 



This will help you narrow down the basics, but you must clear your mind of all of your pre conceived notions as to which, what and why. 
Big


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

bigbr said:


> If this is the only forum and source of information you are using for your build, I would say you are wasting your money.
> Big


Sarcasm: I agree because no one in Utah knows how to build and shoot 1000 yard targets. Only people in other places know how to shoot long range.

Ignorant statement or I don't understand your statement. He didn't pay anything for the advice he has gotten on the forum and Utah is actually a leader in long range shooting. There are more long range shooting products coming out of Utah than any other state.

I watched the video, good information, but nothing there that dozens of people that have posted don't already know and haven't already done. Besides, the majority of the questions revolve around what this guy is going to do with his rifle and what he is going to need to spend and what he can get for his money.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

bigbr said:


> If this is the only forum and source of information you are using for your build, I would say you are wasting your money. Start here and watch this guys video's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am looking at multiple sources of info, that being said I have full faith in the members on this forum and their experience. Besides who am I to critique another mans opinions. I welcome all info expressed. 
I have watched several of Rex's videos, shooting, reviews, reloading. I am doing my best to get a full spectrum of info as to make a good informed decision as to what would be the most practical set up for me. It is fun!!!
I think my wife is bored too tears though lol

Cheddar


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

toasty said:


> Sarcasm: I agree because no one in Utah knows how to build and shoot 1000 yard targets. Only people in other places know how to shoot long range.
> 
> Ignorant statement or I don't understand your statement. He didn't pay anything for the advice he has gotten on the forum and Utah is actually a leader in long range shooting. There are more long range shooting products coming out of Utah than any other state.
> 
> I watched the video, good information, but nothing there that dozens of people that have posted don't already know and haven't already done. Besides, the majority of the questions revolve around what this guy is going to do with his rifle and what he is going to need to spend and what he can get for his money.


Did not say one thing about Utah or the people contributing to this forum. My comment was derived around what and why? If uncle Charley's 243 was the best long range weapon ever created! Why is uncle Charley's 243 the best LR weapon ever created? Is 308 the best caliber for long range? Or could it just fall into the he said she said hyperbole. IF you only watch one of the videos from the above then you are shorting your education on ballistics and long range weapon systems, because he has like 12 or 13 parts to his presentation and he addresses all of the fallacies and facts to long range shooting and I thought I might share a little light on a highly subjective subject..... Big (AKA) arrogant SOB


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

4:21 p.m. .............$135.00


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

9:23 p.m. .......$155.00 At this rate I should have a respectable budget by 2015


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

bigbr said:


> Did not say one thing about Utah or the people contributing to this forum. My comment was derived around what and why? If uncle Charley's 243 was the best long range weapon ever created! Why is uncle Charley's 243 the best LR weapon ever created? Is 308 the best caliber for long range? Or could it just fall into the he said she said hyperbole. IF you only watch one of the videos from the above then you are shorting your education on ballistics and long range weapon systems, because he has like 12 or 13 parts to his presentation and he addresses all of the fallacies and facts to long range shooting and I thought I might share a little light on a highly subjective subject..... Big (AKA) arrogant SOB


Great thread. Appreciate the opinions as I'll have to think about similar things going forward. On tibo Rex: watched a bunch of his videos and he sure seems to know what he's talking about BUT his religion stuff is FREAKING ME OUT


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

gotta hand it to REX. He is very thorough, and I like that it is hands on. Not just some guy spilling info. ;-)


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

.....6:56 p.m. and the balance is $404.00


----------

